# The Halberd by Island Made Catapults



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Well after weeks of anticipation, I received this stunning fork from Shane, at Island Made Catapults. I had anticipated spending an afternoon getting to know this fork. I even ordered 10 extra pounds of steel shot to feed it on this 'afternoon'....Well I was sorely let down.

I put my normal band-set on and the first shot hit it's mark...35 yard/8" gong...but the surprise did not come from the gong, but from the lack of recoil. It was so surprising that I turned my gaze to this new fork in wonder.

Recoil? I asked myself and laughed. There is no Recoil from these slingshots that I have been shooting for years. But is was true, this frame had absorbed what I never knew even existed. The next 10 shots hit their mark....there goes my afternoon getting to know this fork. After 100 shots I felt as though I had owned it for years. The shape of the fork tip makes aiming it instinctively or planned a pleasure to shoot. I really like this design. The shape of the handle and grip are awesome, and I feel would fit just about any human hand.

You know you love something when you would like to have another one the same day you got the first one...well, I sure would like to have another one.

So for those of you that have never shot a real machined metal fork, please let Shane make you one of these. For those of you that have, please let Shane make you a Halberd. It is a winner, right out of the box.

Thanks again Shane. Great talking with you today.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Sounds like you need an Island Made Heavy Hitter, Pocket Thumper, and a Challis next


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Stunning frame


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Another beautiful Island Made frame and another happy Island Made frame owner!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Your too kind brother I appreciate the kind words and the review. Knowing your happy makes me happy!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beautiful frame, Shane is definitely the MOM of our group.....Master Of Metal, lol  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice one buddy 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I feel ya. The Halbert quickly became my favorite frame. It’s a really comfortable design and flawless workmanship. Congratulations and welcome to the Island Made Family. Another beauty Shane!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> I feel ya. The Halbert quickly became my favorite frame. It's a really comfortable design and flawless workmanship. Congratulations and welcome to the Island Made Family. Another beauty Shane!


This design works. I got up at daybreak to shoot her this morning. She is predictable and very consistent. Reminds me of my Colt Combat Elite. Those of you shooting 'tupperwear' out there, please get Shane to make you one. You will love it!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks guys for all the kind words, you all are the nicest people in the world.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Island made said:


> Thanks guys for all the kind words, you all are the nicest people in the world.


And.....right back at you young man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I have spent the past two mornings with this fork. I can hit more consecutive marks with this fork than any other I own.

That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

That was exactly my experience and why I have a whole bunch of Shane's frames. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> I have spent the past two mornings with this fork. I can hit more consecutive marks with this fork than any other I own.
> That is all I have to say about that.
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it's working for you brother!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> That was exactly my experience and why I have a whole bunch of Shane's frames. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


And soon you'll have a few more


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Island made said:


> StringSlap said:
> 
> 
> > That was exactly my experience and why I have a whole bunch of Shane's frames. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!
> ...


more please...


----------

